

How (not) to Raise Venture Capital - breck
http://www.pehub.com/wordpress/?p=2453

======
aggieben
This is Outlook's fault for encouraging poor email habits, like using "reply-
all" by default instead of being conscious of the recipients of an email.

~~~
breck
I think she set up an email list. The article says that all recipients
received replies and I'm hoping that dozens of VC's know better than to hit
the reply all button.

